# TriShields 50th Herf



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Does anyone care to join Diesel Kinevel and I in celebrating my 50th birthday?
I am thinking January 17,18 or 19th at my place in the herf garage.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I should be in for the 18th or 19th.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like Fun. Wish I was closer to you guys. :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Old man...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I should be in for the 18th or 19th.


Excellent sir!


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

It does sound like fun, I wish that I could go but thats impossiable. Enjoy your self. You deserve it.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Does anyone care to join Diesel Kinevel and I in celebrating my 50th birthday?
> I am thinking January 17,18 or 19th at my place in the herf garage.


Are you kidding old timer? Me? Miss one of your amazing herfs, not to mention the opportunity to roast your ass??? I am there! BTW, which would you prefer for your birthday present: 1,000 Viagra pills or a membership to the Hair Club For Men?  (Sorry, but I just couldn't resist getting in one pre-herf roast.) Keep me posted!

Tim D.​


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Tim D. said:


> Are you kidding old timer? Me? Miss one of your amazing herfs, not to mention the opportunity to roast your ass??? I am there! BTW, which would you prefer for your birthday present: 1,000 Viagra pills or a membership to the Hair Club For Men?  (Sorry, I couldn't resist getting one pre-herf roast in.) Keep me posted!
> 
> Tim D.​


Hair Club has no chance Tim.
All of my equipment is working perfectly too,so to answer your questions...NO!!!

:tg


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Old man...


I agree. What he isnt telling is that all attendees will be building a wheel chair ramp for his oldness. Maybe crocheting a lap blanket for him as well.

Happy Bday Dave...wish I could make the trip.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I agree. What he isnt telling is that all attendees will be building a wheel chair ramp for his oldness. Maybe crocheting a lap blanket for him as well.
> 
> Happy Bday Dave...wish I could make the trip.


Me too Zack,Thanks!
You forgot to mention,helping to change my "Depends" :c

:fu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn, I would love to go but it ain't gonna work out for me Dave. Are we going to have a little belated celebration in FLA too?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

OK out of the three tasks outlined I volunteer for the wheel chair ramp. If something goes wrong and I'm late and end up on Depends duty I quit!

I will of course be there just let me know the when.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Damn, I would love to go but it ain't gonna work out for me Dave. Are we going to have a little belated celebration in FLA too?


You would have no complaints from me :r


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY (May 7, 2005)

Ron said that Dave is going to be here after Christams........and in Feb


Doreen


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn, sorry Dave, I'll be at school


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry I can't make it Dave, I live a billion miles away.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Schedule permitting you know I will be there.

Don't forget to post it here too


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

I vote for Saturday the 19th!!! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dang Dave ill be down there 4that training I suspose2 have had last year. ill be there from January 5th to the 13th (providing they don't cancel it until april) yall have fun, I'm still going to look u up when I get there..


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ill be there from January 5th to the 13th


Do I hear pre-birthday herf :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Do I hear pre-birthday herf :ss


u tell me.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Where are you in relations to Bowie, need to get down and see my godfather sometime close to his 96th birthday. If my wife and I could clear work for a week, would love to welcome someone else into the AARP club.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Sorry I can't make it Dave, I live a billion miles away.


No Darrell - I live a billion miles away!!

Glad you are gonna do something to celebrate this milestone! I will have a drink with you a couple a weeks later in Florida. Might even give ya a Birthday kiss!! Who is gonna jump out of your cake??


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

damn.........wish I could be there.............have fun "old" buddy


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I will be in attendance :tu


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> I vote for Saturday the 19th!!! :tu


Yea same since im driving down to Atlanta and not sure when im coming back.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

'ole boy you know I'll be there. My vote is for the 19th.:bl


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

taltos said:


> Where are you in relations to Bowie, need to get down and see my godfather sometime close to his 96th birthday. If my wife and I could clear work for a week, would love to welcome someone else into the AARP club.


I'm in Frederick Paul. 21770 zip


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll celebrate with ya in Feb Dave, wish I could just fly up and celebrate at your house with yall....ahh such is life


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> u tell me.


works for me


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Only a rattlesnake bite will keep me away. I vote for Saturday, the 19th as well.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

BobbyRitz said:


> Only a rattlesnake bite will keep me away. I vote for Saturday, the 19th as well.


It looks like it will be Saturday


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

If I can get the day off I might make the drive...........again


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrats Dave, May all 50 burn straight and long.... :w


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll be there! :tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I wish I could come out there to celebrate but I know you guys farther east will have a heck of a time!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great time, I'll be there... Look for the hansome guy with the Grape Swishers...


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

count me in! hopefully i don't get lost again (like i have every other time) :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

man would I love to be there, Dave. You can know I wish you the best, though.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Dave.. I wish I were in the area to make it for this momentous HERF.! It's not your birthday yet, but happiest of days now and throughout the year!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

The 19th is locked on my calender. :bl


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> No Darrell - I live a billion miles away!!
> 
> Glad you are gonna do something to celebrate this milestone! I will have a drink with you a couple a weeks later in Florida. Might even give ya a Birthday kiss!! Who is gonna jump out of your cake??


Eleventy billion to be exact, with kiwi conversion!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> man would I love to be there, Dave. You can know I wish you the best, though.


Wimp....it's only 1081 miles there and 1081 miles back.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

Please add me to the guest list sounds like it will be a great time for all that attend.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

was going to fly up on Friday night and leave Sunday, found a cheap flight and have the time, just unable to swing it that close to MMHIII


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

68TriShield said:


> It looks like it will be Saturday


Man Dave, our destiny is to never meet I think!

I am heading down to the Arganese factory in the DR the morning of the 20th.

~Mark


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Man Dave, our destiny is to never meet I think!
> 
> I am heading down to the Arganese factory in the DR the morning of the 20th.
> 
> ~Mark


Great! The party is on the 19th, so you can still make it right?

Have fun on your trip.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> was going to fly up on Friday night and leave Sunday, found a cheap flight and have the time, just unable to swing it that close to MMHIII


 Alex,

We'll just have to "re-enact" Dave's party when we get to MMH III!

Tim D.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

I am still waiting to learn my scheduled obligations in January. I sure would like to help you celebrate, though.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Dave I have a couple of electric heaters I can throw in the trunk when I come up for the herf if we need em. Just let me know.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Tim D. said:


> Alex,
> 
> We'll just have to "re-enact" Dave's party when we get to MMH III!
> 
> Tim D.


sounds like a plan to me


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm in. :bl


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

n3uka said:


> works for me





n3uka said:


> Do I hear pre-birthday herf :ss


temp thread jack:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127763

Maybe we can have a pre birthday drink or something dave.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

barring any unforseen percipitation I will have 2 fires burning, one in a chiminea on the Patio and one big bonfire. I have volunteered Stoga to be the second firewood B*tch as I will be the first:ss


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> barring any unforseen percipitation I will have 2 fires burning, one in a chiminea on the Patio and one big bonfire. I have volunteered Stoga to be the second firewood B*tch as I will be the first:ss


oh thanks 

but you should know that if there is no firewood left i will start breaking apart the kitchen table :r


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> oh thanks
> 
> but you should know that if there is no firewood left i will start breaking apart the kitchen table :r


I think Celeste would something to say about that! :r


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> oh thanks
> 
> but you should know that if there is no firewood left i will start breaking apart the kitchen table :r


We have plenty of Firewood


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> We have plenty of Firewood


ok then im just  then :r


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> ok then im just  then :r


Ill make you your own firewood poker:r


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> Ill make you your own firewood poker:r


:r just what ive always wanted


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> :r just what ive always wanted


See I can make dreams come true:r

ps whos going to the game?


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> See I can make dreams come true:r
> 
> ps whos going to the game?


mitch and keith, but im going with them, hopefully i can get a good price on a ticket from a scalper and not get screwed, were leavin in like 20 minutes gonna tailgate for like 4 hours, but if i dont get a ticket ill just take the metro back here


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> mitch and keith, but im going with them, hopefully i can get a good price on a ticket from a scalper and not get screwed, were leavin in like 20 minutes gonna tailgate for like 4 hours, but if i dont get a ticket ill just take the metro back here


sweet


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I have to miss another one... it's a Daddy/Daughter weekend...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Anyone joining us for my B-Day herf that needs my addy please shoot me a PM.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Dave, I just saw this thread. I just got back in the country from the Philippines. I really wish I could be at this herf. I am flying to Miami for business on Saturday, January 12 and am not supposed to return home until January 20. 

It would be fun to celebrate your 50th. My 40th is tomorrow, so we could have celebrated together! 

I will look forward to the next time we can herf.

Congrats!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Anyone joining us for my B-Day herf that needs my addy please shoot me a PM.


Got a starting time yet?

We need to know how to dress for this - formal, semi-formal or business casual. I would imagine it would start early so you can get your old ass into bed by 7:30 pm - :ss

Ron


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

RGD said:


> Got a starting time yet?
> 
> We need to know how to dress for this - formal, semi-formal or business casual. I would imagine it would start early so you can get your old ass into bed by 7:30 pm - :ss
> 
> Ron


:r:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RGD said:


> Got a starting time yet?
> 
> We need to know how to dress for this - formal, semi-formal or business casual. I would imagine it would start early so you can get your old ass into bed by 7:30 pm - :ss
> 
> Ron


Aren't we Mister Funny Man... :gn (Ron)

anytime after noon is cool with me Ron...


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

RGD said:


> Got a starting time yet?
> 
> We need to know how to dress for this - formal, semi-formal or business casual. I would imagine it would start early so you can get your old ass into bed by 7:30 pm - :ss
> 
> Ron


well i'll be showing up in my birthday suit!! ha, ha, sorry, i had to.

can't wait guys


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

http://www.obrienspitbarbecue.com/index.htm will be served :dr


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> http://www.obrienspitbarbecue.com/index.htm will be served :dr


Salt in the wound...:hn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

If anyone can bring one or two folding chairs,that would be excellent!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> If anyone can bring one or two folding chairs,that would be excellent!


I can bring at least a couple I think, let me see if I can fit en in my car this weekend.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I am going to try like hell to make this one Dave.

I mean come on 50 only comes once. I'd like to have another conversation with you without talking to a man in diapers 
BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......

I'll PM you for an Addy if I don't have it already.

Thanks Dave

Brian


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I can bring at least a couple I think, let me see if I can fit en in my car this weekend.


Thank Bryan!


GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I am going to try like hell to make this one Dave.
> 
> I mean come on 50 only comes once. I'd like to have another conversation with you without talking to a man in diapers
> BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......
> ...


This is true Brian.I hope to see you!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Five days to go bump!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Five days to go bump!


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dave if I was anywhere close to you at all Id be there. Guess I'll be with Tom and celebrate late with ya in Florida


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Please post some pics of your 50th Birthday Dave. Congrats again :bl:ss


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Dave,

I canceled my Arganese trip due to an ailing family member so it is best that I stay close to home, soooo it looks like I'll be able to make it on Sat if there's room.

~Mark


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I canceled my Arganese trip due to an ailing family member so it is best that I stay close to home, soooo it looks like I'll be able to make it on Sat if there's room.
> 
> ~Mark


You're kidding right? We'll make room Mark 
Addy PM OTW...


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

can i get your addy once again dave? thanks!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> can i get your addy once again dave? thanks!


sent...:tu


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

what's the consensus on time? afternoonish?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> what's the consensus on time? afternoonish?


zakly! any time after noon...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Getting excited. I have the day off and will definitely be there :tu


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Try not to have too much fun without me guys


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Well the doc picked a good week for me to have to go back to work. We missed this thread altogether and then when I hear about it and get excited, I have to work. After almost 3 months off (I think I worked 7 days between) I can't take the time off. 

Sure wish we could be there to wish you a very Happy Birthday!! Would have been great getting to see Celeste, Zack and Mack again. oh yeah.. you too Dave!! LOL


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope you guys have a great time... wish I could get to a herf but it's kind of far for me!! 

I hope you take lots of pics so we can see the party!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Well the doc picked a good week for me to have to go back to work. We missed this thread altogether and then when I hear about it and get excited, I have to work. After almost 3 months off (I think I worked 7 days between) I can't take the time off.
> 
> Sure wish we could be there to wish you a very Happy Birthday!! Would have been great getting to see Celeste, Zack and Mack again. oh yeah.. you too Dave!! LOL


We'll miss you guys too Anita.I'm glad you're back in the saddle though


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Dave,

Can I get your addy again. I need to make sure I have it handy in case I can make it. The outlook looks good though.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm looking like a 99.9% with one extra coming with me if that's OK.

BTW, I looked back through and didn't see a set time, just saw anytime after noon. Is there a good time to show up though?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Is there a good time to show up though?


Yep, anytime after noon


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sauer Grapes said:


> I'm looking like a 99.9% with one extra coming with me if that's OK.
> 
> BTW, I looked back through and didn't see a set time, just saw anytime after noon. Is there a good time to show up though?


Thats fine to bring DiscO Dave...


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Dave,

In addition to my sister-in-law's husband (wife's brother-in-law?), there is a fellow that I work with who has been dying to attend a herf after I told him about the herfs you had last summer. I have been pushing him down the slippery slope as well (I hit him with about a 10 stick bomb last fall). Do you have room for yet one more? I'll totally understand if you want to limit the head count for the sake of your sanity.

Thanks,
Tim D.

P.S.: I have plenty of folding chairs if you need them (I'll at least bring one for every a$$ I bring). Let me know.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Yep, anytime after noon


Yup, because we're gonna smoke the good shit before noon :r

Looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Tim D. said:


> Dave,
> 
> In addition to my sister-in-law's husband (wife's brother-in-law?), there is a fellow that I work with who has been dying to attend a herf after I told him about the herfs you had last summer. I have been pushing him down the slippery slope as well (I hit him with about a 10 stick bomb last fall). Do you have room for yet one more? I'll totally understand if you want to limit the head count for the sake of your sanity.
> 
> ...


At this point,whats one more?


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> At this point,whats one more?


Truly you are a gentleman and a scholar. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll be leaving home in an hour or so. Hopefully the party will still be going on when I get there.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep us updated!!!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Just got home...man what a great turnout at the herf today.. Thanks Dave and Celeste for the great food and hospitality....more later...too tired to post.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

stevieray said:


> Just got home...man what a great turnout at the herf today.. Thanks Dave and Celeste for the great food and hospitality....more later...too tired to post.


Doh! Even Steve drove down for the festivities?


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

It was a great time. Happy Birthday again Dave.


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Dave,

I had a great time! You and Celeste are the some of the most hospitable folks I've been around. A lot of great cigars were smoked and many great conversations were had.

Thanks for the invitation. The size of the herf was an indication of how important you are to the brotherhood of the leaf.

Enough of my blabber...here are the pics... 

Redbaron, 68trishield, justinphilly, bonggoy, danbreeze









The backyard









The garage









bonggoy, avid toker, cubatobaco









Dave with his birthday cabinetta









Dave double-fisting an 80s 8-9-8NV and cabinetta









Pre-embargo clemenceau









Maestro v. Jubilaum - where are the umlauts on my keyboard?









Mr. Chicken Suit himself...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like a great time! Awesome pics, keep them coming! :tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I had a great time, thanks again Dave.... I can't wait for your 75th....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Keep us updated!!!


Thank You Patrick  n3uka will post a pic soon I'm sure...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Thank You Patrick  n3uka will post a pic soon I'm sure...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Had a great time at your party. Happy Birthday again old man :r
It really is like being part of the family when you are at one of Dave's herfs.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks like you all had a great time and smoked just as well.

:bl HBD Dave :bl


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Glad you had a great time, Dave!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris looks like Charlie Brown  :chk


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Dave,

Everyone had a great time at you birthday herf yesterday! I hope it will be a day that you long remember. Here are some of the pics I took yesterday.

The Birthday Boy in a quiet moment of contemplation about hitting the big 5 Oh.









Dave gets roasted with some gag gifts: A magnifying glass so the old man can see still see things, and of course, the obligatory bottle of Geritol!









Now the good stuff: Some Padron 1926 (I think) stogies and a really nice leather case.









The world's largest Stinky Ashtray and Dave's wife Celeste (she is the one that is not shiny). She's one of the friendliest, nicest people you will ever meet.









One of the birthday bombs Dave received. The box of 5 Vegas stogies is for the troops, and the case o' stogies is for Dave.









Inside the case.









Dwight (I think), one of Dave's friends. I told him I had to get his picture because he was "the very picture of Herfness". I'm sure you'll agree. In the garage with your buds, a cold beer, and a good stogie. It just doesn't get any better than that!









Some of the afore mentioned buds.









A long time friend of Dave's who played some great bluegrass and folk guitar and bango for us.









The food was fantastic,the best BBQ you ever tasted!









It was pretty cold outside..........









........but the herf fires were burning.









My friend Tim (yes, another Tim) and his wife Robin. When she heard about the herf she begged to come along 'cause she loves a good stogie too. You're a lucky man Tim!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like a great d-day herf. Congrats again, Dave...

But where'd you find the knockout trophy wife?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Thank You Patrick  n3uka will post a pic soon I'm sure...


You're welcome! I'm happy that you're 50th rocked!! See you soon! :ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

lots of photochop materials here


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Happy belated Birthday, Dave. My father's was the 19th and he's not too bad of a guy either, so maybe there's something special about this time of year. :ss

Looks like you all had a good time.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> Chris looks like Charlie Brown  :chk


LOL, maybe when clean shaven! def not in my current winter time, mountian man look. :r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome pics! I wish I could have been there!!!! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Happy belated Birthday, Dave. My father's was the 19th and he's not too bad of a guy either, so maybe there's something special about this time of year. :ss
> 
> Looks like you all had a good time.


Thanks Bro!


----------

